# some new daphnia



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I was admiring a lotus plant at AK last week, wishing I had a pond to put it in. It was in a huge container, and I just happened to notice there were a number of very small critters moving around in the very shallow water above the soil surface of the tub. I was not sure what critters they were, but I wanted to find out.

So I asked if I could take a bit of the water, offered to pay, and was kindly allowed to take some gratis. I filled a 2.5 with tank water from two tanks and dumped in what I'd collected. Once it cleared, it appeared that the critters may be daphnia. 

Unlike the daphnia I've seen from Igor, these guys don't swim much. They seem to spend a lot of time sort of crawling on the glass, which was a bit surprising. 

So far they are doing ok in a 2.5 G tank. I've added a number of small snails and I'm feeding them a bit of greenwater and rehydrated spray dried algae that's intended for coral feeding,Julian Sprung's Phyto something. It was on clearance at Als, and it seems to work very well indeed, for these critters and the fan shrimp too. 

Bottom of their tank is now quite dirty from the residues that came with them from the container, but I'm worried if I try to siphon any of it out I'll also siphon out the critters. 

I may try to feed them yeast later on. Be interesting to see how they get on.. they are rather amusing to watch. If they are successful enough they may end up as fish food but for now they are tiny pets.


----------

